
Lawsuits Surge Over Websites’ Access for the Blind - streblo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lawsuits-surge-over-websites-access-for-the-blind-11550415600
======
jboles
Are websites allowed to make remedial changes when slapped with one of these
lawsuits, or are they forced to submit to the cash grab?

------
godzillabrennus
I am sure the fines currently cost less than keeping the accessibility
features.

~~~
theshadowknows
Not in a class action

